# Propane "quick Connection" Fitting



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying to locate the male fitting for the outdoor quick connection. My wife purchased a portable propane fire pit. Not wanting to tote an extra bottle, I visited our local propane dealer for the necessary parts to build a 20' line to utilize the outdoor stove connection. The propane dealer cut 20' of hose and crimped the proper fittings. (So I thought!) Although the male fitting they supplied looks identical to the existing used for the stove, it doesn't plug in. 
I'm hoping y'all might know, or suggest where to look. 
Thank you, Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I never thought to look at Camping World, but viewing online, they carry the "Camco" line. From the photo and description, that may be it! 
Going to visit the store tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm trying to locate the male fitting for the outdoor quick connection. My wife purchased a portable propane fire pit. Not wanting to tote an extra bottle, I visited our local propane dealer for the necessary parts to build a 20' line to utilize the outdoor stove connection. The propane dealer cut 20' of hose and crimped the proper fittings. (So I thought!) Although the male fitting they supplied looks identical to the existing used for the stove, it doesn't plug in.
> I'm hoping y'all might know, or suggest where to look.
> Thank you, Dave


FYI, those propane fire pits can tear through quite a bit of propane. If I run my pit wide open for a couple of hours a 20 pound tank will only last two evenings. If I run it on low I can get a few trips out of the tank. The pit drains the tank so quickly that the sides of the tank will condensate and frost/freezes on the outside. I would recommend that you pay close attention during your first couple of uses figure out your burn rate and ensure you don't empty your tank and don't have propane for the important stuff like cooking/hot water/heat. I understand the inconvenience of having that extra tank kicking around but the 20 pound tank is allot easier to get refilled or swapped out than the camper tanks.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

No doubt this thing is thirsty. It has a BTU rating of 50,000. The grill was sort of a compromise. My wife wanted two large heavy zero gravity chairs that I was not in favor of, the grill is a whole lot lighter and easier to pack. The rest of the story is that only two days before the grill came home, I just completed building a manifold system for a stand alone cooking station. This setup included a 4.5 pound cylinder because I didn't want to lug around the 20 pounder. My hope is that the gas guzzling fire pit will in time, lose popularity.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chadman64 (Nov 15, 2008)

I did the same thing to set up a quick connect or a small gas barbecue grill. The connection fit, but it seems like that the regulator to the outside camp stove must be restricted, because it would not get the portable gas grill hot enough to barbeque. When I hooked the portable grill directly to the front tanks (with its own regulated hose) it ran extremely hot. Does anybody know if outback limited the outside camp stove connection?

chadman64


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

chadman64 said:


> I did the same thing to set up a quick connect or a small gas barbecue grill. The connection fit, but it seems like that the regulator to the outside camp stove must be restricted, because it would not get the portable gas grill hot enough to barbeque. When I hooked the portable grill directly to the front tanks (with its own regulated hose) it ran extremely hot. Does anybody know if outback limited the outside camp stove connection?
> 
> chadman64


Are you certain that there is not a regulator on the grill? The gas from the trailer system is already regulated. I did the same as you, but without the regulator on the grill and it performs very well.

Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm trying to locate the male fitting for the outdoor quick connection. My wife purchased a portable propane fire pit. Not wanting to tote an extra bottle, I visited our local propane dealer for the necessary parts to build a 20' line to utilize the outdoor stove connection. The propane dealer cut 20' of hose and crimped the proper fittings. (So I thought!) Although the male fitting they supplied looks identical to the existing used for the stove, it doesn't plug in.
> I'm hoping y'all might know, or suggest where to look.
> Thank you, Dave


Been to Camping World, an RV dealer parts department, and back to the LP supply that made the line for me. No luck. It appears that since my trailer was created, the fittings have changed. So I'm told by the guy at the LP supply, it probably has to do with safety regulations. 
The male fittings look identical on the outside, however inside there is a small ring that pushes against the check valve. The original is deeper than the newer ones. I thought of changing the female portion, but the new one won't work with the original fitting. It really is unbelievable to me that such a simple project has become such a challenge.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

These are the quick connect fittings that Keystone have been using since at least 2004. My 2004 28BHS had them and my 2013 312BH has them. CLICK ME


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I have found that the regulaters are different. When I hooked my fire pit to the camper, via the coupler for the cook top, it wouldn't produce much flame so I bought a longer hose and run off the tanks. Big Flame!


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the good advice, and thanks for the fittings source. Hitcher's last post leads me to do another test before proceeding. 
Leaving town for a week, will resume upon return.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Just to say, this is a nice unit. http://www.lowes.com/pd_466652-53470-67380-D_0__?productId=50037272&Ntt=propane+fire+pit&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dpropane%2Bfire%2Bpit&facetInfo=


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hitcher said:


> Just to say, this is a nice unit. http://www.lowes.com/pd_466652-53470-67380-D_0__?productId=50037272&Ntt=propane+fire+pit&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dpropane%2Bfire%2Bpit&facetInfo=


That's the one we got, seems to work well. It's not heavy and the lid locks in place (sort of..)


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Those quick disconnect fittings are whats called low pressure connections ... screw on connectors are high pressure connections ... so if your grill, fire pit, stove is designed to use a 1lb - 20lb tank (or bigger) it will not work with the low pressure quick disconnects ... with exception of the Weber Q grills where the regulator is not part of the flame control knob ...


----------



## chadman64 (Nov 15, 2008)

deepvee16 said:


> I did the same thing to set up a quick connect or a small gas barbecue grill. The connection fit, but it seems like that the regulator to the outside camp stove must be restricted, because it would not get the portable gas grill hot enough to barbeque. When I hooked the portable grill directly to the front tanks (with its own regulated hose) it ran extremely hot. Does anybody know if outback limited the outside camp stove connection?
> 
> chadman64


Are you certain that there is not a regulator on the grill? The gas from the trailer system is already regulated. I did the same as you, but without the regulator on the grill and it performs very well.

Dave
[/quote]

Dave -

I was not clear in the post, but the straight line connection I made for the grill did not include its own regulator because I was aware that the outside connection ran through the camper's regulating system. After reading the other comments, I think the orifice on the quick connector I bought might be too small.

Chad


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, I tried ordering a Hansen Quick Coupler Plug (model number 00A) and that was the wrong product (the stub isn't long enough).
I now have a Hansen, MB Sturgis 250 Low Pressure Quick Connect Plug on order that looks to be the right one.
I wanted one of these so I can connect my manometer to the gas system to check the tank regulator operation.
I'll let you know if this is right when it shows up (says it'll arrive on 12/26, we'll see).


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The Hansen 250 is what I provided the link to in my above post. They are what I had on both of my Outbacks. Hopefully it will be what you needed.


----------



## daves_25rss (May 26, 2011)

would this hose and fitting have worked?
http://www.amazon.com/Camco-57282-Propane-Quick-Connect-Hose/dp/B00CPYC9BC/ref=pd_bxgy_auto_text_y


----------

